# Dislocated elbow: Recovery time, MTBr experiences



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Recently dislocated my elbow from a straight-arm crash. Fortunately it was a Level 1 dislocation (no surgery) and I'll be splinted-casted for a total of three weeks. My question to anyone who's experienced a similar injury is basically, how long before you could return to trail riding? I know I'll need PT after the cast comes off and I want to do this right so I don't compromise the injury further, but it's killing me not to be able to ride.


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Take it easy and do it right or itll never be the same. Its impossible to ride on a shotty elbow so do everything to a T and let the PT know you ride and want to get back to 100%.


----------



## StumpjumperHulk (Sep 24, 2011)

torreyaz said:


> Recently dislocated my elbow from a straight-arm crash. Fortunately it was a Level 1 dislocation (no surgery) and I'll be splinted-casted for a total of three weeks. My question to anyone who's experienced a similar injury is basically, how long before you could return to trail riding? I know I'll need PT after the cast comes off and I want to do this right so I don't compromise the injury further, but it's killing me not to be able to ride.


Hey torreyaz I am a PT here in FL take it easy u will start to lose muscle due not being able to use ur elbow. At least a month then u will need some PT work done with exercise but take it easy because if u do not u can dislocated again.. Once u go though PT I would suggested u wear a elbow protection on that elbow but only once u completed PT fully..


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses thus far. It sounds like doing it right the first time it imperative to future successful ( and pain-free) riding.


----------

